# Dracula soundtrack



## Mortuis (Apr 7, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can purchase this soundtrack? $25 or less? Failing that, does anyone know where I can download it?

Just to make it clear, I'm talking about the 1979 _Dracula_ with Frank Langella (music by John Williams), not _Bram Stoker's Dracula_.










And just for the record, I don't mix credit cards and the Internet. So no ebay, no Amazon.com, no one that I can't order from snail-mail and pay with a check or money order.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

I use this website ALLofMP3.com  for downloading and haven't had a problem. You download the whole albumn for $1.55 in mp3 quality, CD quality for a little more like $2.20 or so. It does require a credit card and I know you said mixing but it's cheap and I've had no problems.
Sorry I misread that, they don't have that specific title


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I just won that Soundtrack on ebay, but I haven't received it yet. I'll be glad to YouSendIt to you once I get it uploaded to my PC though.


----------



## Mortuis (Apr 7, 2006)

Halloweiner said:


> I just won that Soundtrack on ebay, but I haven't received it yet. I'll be glad to YouSendIt to you once I get it uploaded to my PC though.


Cool. I'm guessing you'll need an email addy?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes. You can PM it to me. No hurry though as I haven't gotten the LP in the mail yet.


----------

